# printing on lighters



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

hey guys, I bought around 3000 unilite lighters in haste, what i was hoping to do was print on them but someone scared me by saying that they could explode with heat if not dont correctly, has anyone printed on plastic lighters before? if yes what did you use? would vinyl, plastisol or sublimation work on it with the help of a heat press? also how long do you press it for and at what temperature? any responses will be ery appreciated


thanks


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Personally I would do printed vinyl stickers like Bic does but I look forward to hearing any other Ideas people have.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Sublimation is done at 400*. I think I would keep that kind of heat away from lighters, unless I was bored and looking for some spectacular excitement.


----------



## ozzteee (Oct 12, 2007)

They can be PAD printed or you can use pad print inks and screen direct on them and let air dry those are fastest . 
Good luckTeee
JP justpunk graphics


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

wear a bomb suit please


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

3000 lighter jeeze,,,, better get you a pad printer and sell them to conven. stores


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

BIC does vinyl stickers?how so?


----------



## ReneBraches (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,
try MANOUKIAN UV 104.000 for example.
This ia a screen print color which must be cured with UV light (a "cold" process) instead heat.

I am doing that many times on lighters, placing the lighters onto a flat wooden board , several rows and columns, fixing them with adhesive spray (same spray as for fixing t-shirts).
Having, let's say 10 pieces of boards prepared,
you can print several 100 lighters within minutes.
Cure them with UV light, and you can print a second, third color if you like directly thereafter.

The wooden boards are easy to make, all of them have the same size (e.g. 8x11) and thickness.
Then you glue 2 small borders along two sides (eg. left and upper side) to make sure all lighters on all boards are aligned the same way.

Note: The lighters must have a flat surface, otherwise you should choose a different way to print.

Hope this helps.
Rene


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes try to put 3000 lighters in owen for 15minutes on 200celzius and wait what will happen. KARAMBA!!


----------



## jaspa1111 (Jul 27, 2008)

take up smoking, you might use all the lighters by 2063


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I have actually been told by someone that pad prints these that they bake them in the oven. They said they have done it many times and when I asked about that they said there is no problem (just what have been told) I pad print but have not done any lighters, I may try and let you know.


----------



## paskualinomjeda (Apr 3, 2017)

We have some Zippo style lighter to sell for a low price because our bussiness closed and we need to get rid of the merchandise . 

Here is the link . We can disscus the price . 

Zippo Metallic Lighters (450pc) (Sublimation Ready , with tin box) | eBay

If interested please contact us . 


[email protected] , 9176007437


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

paskualinomjeda said:


> We have some Zippo style lighter


Ebay will probably end that auction soon when they see you have listed them as Zippo lighters. That's against Ebay's policy. They are not Zippo. You can't advertise (or least not supposed to) them as 'like' Zippo or use the name or compare them to Zippo anywhere in the auction.


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

ruch1v said:


> I bought around 3000 unilite lighters in haste, what i was hoping to do was print on them but someone scared me by saying that they could explode with heat




And that thought didn't occur to you before buying them?


----------



## OLD SCHOOL 54 (Apr 29, 2014)

ruch1v said:


> hey guys, I bought around 3000 unilite lighters in haste, what i was hoping to do was print on them but someone scared me by saying that they could explode with heat if not dont correctly, has anyone printed on plastic lighters before? if yes what did you use? would vinyl, plastisol or sublimation work on it with the help of a heat press? also how long do you press it for and at what temperature? any responses will be ery appreciated
> 
> 
> thanks


Hey, c'mon give the guy a break..... It's called enterprise.
A standard air drying vinyl ink would be fine.


----------



## marsone (Aug 8, 2017)

just put catalyst it some plastisol and screen them on a jig duh. 
I do pencils the same way. just give them time to cure.

I sprayed mine with lacquer after a few days to make extra sure it was not ever coming off. 

use sign ink do do it pro.
just as long as you get the part where they air without heat.


----------

